# 10MFAN 6 year Anniversary Sale. The “Thank you” sale begins TODAY!!!



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

* MY 10MFAN MOUTHPIECE LINE IS CELEBRATING IT'S 6th YEAR ANNIVERSARY!*​
For the entire month of July, I am offering all of my new GENERATION ll 10MFAN mouthpieces for my special ANNIVERSARY sale price.

*** The sale starts everywhere on the Internet on July 1,* but here at SOTW,* *I will start the sale TODAY*.

Get your orders in early, as I plan on moving 100+ pieces for this sale, so things will get very busy. ***

Its hard to believe that I started this Company 6 years ago, and amazing to see the success these mouthpieces have had worldwide for 6 years. Business continues to grow and just get better and better. I am so incredibly grateful for that!

* You can order any of my hard rubber alto or tenor mouthpieces for the special sale price of only $350 each*.

I use USPS priority mail for all of my shipping needs. The sale has to begin sometime, and that time is today. If you have bought a mouthpiece from me recently, I thank you for your understanding.

These are made from the finest German bar stock hard rubber, and they are hand finished one at a time by my NEW mouthpiece craftsman, who is absolutely world-class. These are all original designs, so if you're tired of getting the same vintage copy pieces from every mouthpiece maker out there, come and see what my ORIGINAL designs are all about.

We are no longer making the side rails or tip rails super thin like Eric had them, because that will cause a little buzz in the sound and people have requested that they want the pieces to sound smoother and very even top to bottom--so that's what we've done!!!!
My new craftsman is also doing extensive hand work to make sure the pieces play at their optimum level. The facing curves were too long for some players before, so we have adjusted that also so that every piece has a more traditional curve now, allowing even more players to be able to enjoy these pieces more than ever!

The newly updated pieces are absolutely incredible. STELLAR. I have listened to all the great feedback, and that has truly paid off. Thank you for that.

I have a bunch of Robusto, Classic, and Showtime model pieces in stock in preparation for this sale, and many of the other models are being made as we speak.

*

Thank you all for the great support and phenomenal feedback!!!*

Come July 1, you will be able to order directly off the website with a special Anniversary Sale Coupon code. If you want to get on the list before all those other people have the opportunity, just contact me at my email at the bottom of the page.



















* Shipping from Florida*

*Contact me at: [email protected]*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you for a great first day of orders for this sale. 
Also, thank you very much from the people who ordered, to say the nice things you said in the emails. I really appreciate all the support, and I’m happy as always to offer a sale to help people get into these pieces. 

This Anniversary Sale in particular is incredibly special for me, because it commemorates an enormous amount of hard work and effort in producing a line of completely original mouthpiece designs, that are validated every day with their worldwide success. I am very proud of this.

These updated versions have transformed the pieces, and they are absolutely dynamite. 
I’m so excited for these updated versions to get around. 

They are as perfect sounding as can be, to me.


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

Can't believe its been 6 years Mark - I appreciate the celebration of what the mpcs have brought to so many including me. And $350??? sorely tempting dude... 

I do have a question for you though. I've been thinking about replacing my older HR Merlot which I foolishly traded away. How does the new version HR Merlot and Classic compare to the older one? Still loving my metal ones BTW... 

Chubarry


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi bro!
I know, it’s hard to believe it’s been 6 full years. Time does fly!!!
I know you are loving the mouthpieces you got for me, and that means the world to me!
We are going to get rid of the Merlot model and update a new warm category model from all the great feedback I have received about the Merlot. 
A lot of players loved it, but others found it too dark. I may have gone a little too far with the warmth and the gentleness. It’s all a learning experience to try to make MORE people happy. I enjoyed the Merlot very much but it was a little dark for most people. One thing that has been said through feedback, is that players want more compression to the sound from where it’s at, and they want to be able to push it and feel like it’s getting louder but not brighter. We have been working on this and we’re going to change the design to accommodate what more players have been asking for.... while keeping it an all original design. 
I’m hoping that new model will be out in the next three months. I’ve been getting the Proto types in and making adjustments, so it won’t be long.

The most important thing I’ve learned over these past six years, is that even though I loved the three initial models I put out, players all over the world have given their feedback, and it’s always crucial to listen and adapt to what players want in original design mouthpieces. 
If I was just putting out copies of vintage pieces like everyone else, there wouldn’t be much to think about or work on because you are just making a copy of something that already exists. It’s a whole different world when you’re making completely original designs. 

As for the models, the Black Widow has proven to be a way better fit than the Boss hard rubber was, ( because of the great feedback), and this new warm model will be better than the Merlot was. 

Right now I am 100% pleased with the four tenor pieces I have out (THE CLASSIC, ROBUSTO, SHOWTIME, and BLACK WIDOW). These pieces will always stay and be my core tenor pieces. They are ALL excellent and have earned their permanent spot in my tenor lineup. 
This new warm model will be the perfect fit for the rest of the group.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap its been 6 years already...crazy. Your mouthpieces cured me of GAS and I haven't played anything close to them, and you remember all the vintage and modern pieces i have bought from you over the past two decades, some of them great...but none like the Robusto and Showtime. Those are my go-to pieces for my playing style. The Classic is insanely good too..that was the top reviewed mouthpiece of 2018 somewhere? I forget. And the Black Widow IMO is the most versatile mouthpiece on the planet.

I appreciate how obsessive and neurotic you are about making them perfect. What's the old adage? There are imitators and then there are innovators. Its proven to be a great recipe. Kudos! Thank you for saving me thousands on the mouthpiece merry go round. So glad to just enjoy playing instead of worrying about mouthpieces.

If you keep bragging on those small tip openings though, I might have to warm up the bank account to check one out! 

- Saxaholic


----------



## saxcop (Apr 19, 2004)

Just dusted off my metal Boss today. Haven't played it for about a year. What a great piece, thick and powerful. I rotate between the Black widow, Robusto and Boss.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxaholic,
That was very nice of you!
I really appreciate all your support. I’ll never forget the phone call we had after you got to try my mouthpieces, to write the first review on them. Your reaction over the phone was one of the coolest moments in my life. Your review was so great and I think the most meaningful part of that, is that you have been on the pieces since day one and have never turned back. 
So, for the six years that I’ve been on my pieces, you’ve been on them the same time. 

The nicest part of everything, is of course the friendship that we have formed and that’s certainly the most meaningful. I really have appreciated all your support over the years and I know you are just as passionate about the pieces as I am. 
I really appreciate you coming on and saying something. 


I’m happy to send you a smaller tip opening to check out. No problem at all. Just let me know which model. 

Thank you to everyone here for the great support these first six years!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

saxcop said:


> Just dusted off my metal Boss today. Haven't played it for about a year. What a great piece, thick and powerful. I rotate between the Black widow, Robusto and Boss.


I'm so glad to hear that. The Boss metal I went a little bright on and I regret having those super thin side rails and tip rails. Now that we have changed that, everything my new guy has done is playing better than ever. It's a big deal for me, along with the facing curve changes. 
I can't wait to put out my metals again with updated designs because they will all be better. I'm very excited because I haven't had The Classic or Showtime or Black Widow in metal before. The Robusto metal will be adjusted so we will be far better than the last that I put out. It's all about fine-tuning and making the original designs even better. I'm very excited about everything that's going on right now.

I will also have a hard rubber soprano piece out before the winter. It'll be nice to have an original design soprano piece out there that's not a copy of a soloist or a slant!

Really glad you are loving your pieces after all these years. That's one of the best rewards for me, is that guys who bought my pieces years ago still play them and enjoy them as much as ever.


----------



## MLucky (Oct 1, 2014)

10mfan said:


> I'm so glad to hear that. The Boss metal I went a little bright on and I regret having those super thin side rails and tip rails. Now that we have changed that, everything my new guy has done is playing better than ever. It's a big deal for me, along with the facing curve changes.
> I can't wait to put out my metals again with updated designs because they will all be better. I'm very excited because I haven't had The Classic or Showtime or Black Widow in metal before. The Robusto metal will be adjusted so we will be far better than the last that I put out. It's all about fine-tuning and making the original designs even better. I'm very excited about everything that's going on right now.
> 
> I will also have a hard rubber soprano piece out before the winter. It'll be nice to have an original design soprano piece out there that's not a copy of a soloist or a slant!
> ...


Hi Mark, what's the timeframe on the new metals? Do you know when they'll be available? Looking forward to trying a Black Widow ...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, 
Hope you are well! The BW metal is with the refacer now and I should have it back here to check out in about 10 days. I’m hoping everything will be good and then we can get going on it. 

It’s always timely to get everything just right. My fingers are crossed that everything will be good to go. 
I will definitely update when it’s ready.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you for all the sales so far.

In 2 days, the rest of the Internet will get in on this sale, so take advantage of being able to place your orders before everyone else. I’ve given everyone here a head start. 

A couple of updates: 
—We have just finished the adjustments to the bodies of the alto pieces so that more ligatures will fit them perfectly. 
I appreciate the feedback about that. 
— The Black Widow model will be the last one that we get to with this sale. My engineer is updating all of the technical stuff on the computer for that model now, and my new craftsman will have those to start on in about two weeks.


----------



## HonkBopSax (Feb 28, 2003)

Happy anniversary Mark! I think back 18 years to hanging with you at Mars Music and you coming in to check out pieces and find synthetic reeds. You were right then -- all the modern stuff we carried was garbage, and you told me you were going to make a mouthpiece some day to blow them all away. Mission accomplished! I'm excited to hear more about the new metals. I've been on one or another of your pieces since day one, and am very much looking forward to the 2nd gen pieces. Are you going to do a Classic in metal?! I might need to check one of those out!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi bro! Thank you so much. Yes, I’m going to put out all of my models in metal. I’m very excited about this. I really appreciate all your kind words and your friendship! So glad you have been digging that Black Widow so much!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys,

I’ve allowed SOTW the opportunity to get ahead of all the upcoming orders, and I wanted to give you the heads up that we are now just two hours away from the worldwide sale. 

Orders will be filled in the order in which they come in. 

I have some Robusto, Classic, and Showtime pieces in stock, so I may have what you need here. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. 

Enjoy your mouthpieces and thank you again for all the great support!

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

It’s now official!...The Worldwide Sale has begun. 

You can order directly off the website and put in the discounted coupon code to get the $350 price plus shipping.

Alto code is 6alto
Tenor code is 6tenor

If you have ANY issues, you can always write me and I will help you out. 

This huge sale will go on for the entire month of July!!!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

This was the best day of sales I’ve had since I first released these mouthpieces 6 years ago. 

Thank you all and send videos if you make any. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for another phenomenal day of orders. 

I’ve been made aware that the seven star tip opening options for the tenor pieces are not showing up today. I will contact my webmaster and have that fixed right away. 

I’m off to bed now but just wanted to say thank you again. 




All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I may be looking for a new craftsman once this sale is over. LOL 
I warned him that I get hit hard at my sales. 
We are getting pounded with orders after I made the announcement on Facebook, so if you are thinking of getting a piece, just get on the list. 
I have a bunch of Robusto and Showtimes coming in later next week.


Hope you all have a happy Fourth of July with your families tomorrow!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Just a heads up that my webmaster fixed the seven star tip opening option on the website. Sorry to have panicked a few of you who thought maybe you couldn’t get a seven star. 

Everything is all fixed. 

Keep the orders coming and happy holidays to all


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

WEEK 1 IS DONE. YOU HAVE 3 MORE WEEKS.


I didn’t expect to pass the total for my initial week of sales from six years ago, but we have, so I just want to say THANK YOU again, and keep the orders coming. 

I want to get as many people into these great mouthpiece designs as possible. 

Thank you. 


I am determined to put out the finest original design mouthpieces I can in the marketplace, and I hope all of you get a chance to play them. This is a great opportunity for everybody.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

The first week is over, and there are 3 more weeks left for this great sale. 
Thank you all for a phenomenal sale so far.


----------



## 38Conn (Aug 18, 2007)

I just go the newly done Showtime and I'm just blown away by the focus, flexibility and power of the piece. So much fun to play!! I'll have a review up in a couple of weeks when I get some more time on it, but man I'm just plain floored by this piece!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
Thank you so much. The feedback has been great about the new versions with each model. 
The pieces are playing perfect for me, because listening to the customer feedback has allowed the changes to happen, to take the designs to their optimal place. 
They played great before, but in comparison to now, the pieces play with much more core and a nice tightness to the sound, rather than the more wider feeling before. Still huge sounding, but with tighter parameters. It’s not something I expected because I loved how they played before, but it’s been an incredibly journey here to see something I loved so much get even better. They just play fantastic top to bottom, and there’s a model here for everybody who loves hard rubber pieces. 

I just couldn’t be happier. 
Feel free to put up a review and to all of you——enjoy your mpc’s!!! 




*** Keep the orders coming. Only 3 weeks remain for my Anniversary Sale. 

I have some extra sizes coming in today. I’ll post what those are later and I may have the size and model that you want. Tthere would be no wait for you. I can ship today. ***

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I got an a handful of pieces in here in different sizes today and I just added a post under my vendor section for these. 

Take a look to see if I have your size available without any wait period.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you for all the orders. We will surpass my goal of 100 orders for this sale. 
It’s gotten busy so get your orders in. 
If you order today, I can have the Mpc shipped the end of this month. 

Thank you all again. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Update:

We are at about a 2 1/2-3 week wait to get orders completed, because of all the orders. I offered them here first so you could get ahead of that, but if you didn't take advantage of that, jump in now. *It's never too late.* 
I have just a few pieces at home, so try me to see if I have what you are looking for. 
Otherwise, please be patient. 
We just have so many orders and we can only do so many in a day.

Thanks for understanding and keep the orders coming.

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys!
I’m getting a few extra Classics today. 7*, 7**, and 8*. 
Thank you guys very much and keep the orders coming. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## wcamp (Jun 12, 2014)

Have had the Gen II Showtime 7* for a couple of days...what a player. Huge sound. Altissimo and palm keys sing so clear and full, while the mid and lows are so incredibly fat. Not sure how I could be happier with this piece. It’s exactly what you said in your description. I had in the past a Robusto and a Boss but didn’t keep them long...just too buzzy. This Gen II Showtime is insanely good. Smooth but still really solid core that gets even thicker when pushed. Thank you so much!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much!!!!
With my new craftsman, we are no longer making the side rails or tip rail thin, and that combination with the facing curves and the meticulous work done on the pieces, has taken the buzz away, and now a huge core with a gorgeous tone stands out in each of my models. 

I really could not be any happier!

If you liked the Robusto before but didn’t like the buzz because of the way the thin rails and facing curve, that has ALL CHANGED, and you would go crazy for that model now! It’s got that huge sound but it’s so dialed in. 
Smooth and full and fat. I designed that model for me, and I am having so much fun with it, I can’t begin to tell you.
I never thought my pieces could play better for me, but I was so wrong. 

They are beyond words now. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Mark was kind enough to send me a Robusto 7** and a Showtime 7** to check out. I've had the original pieces since they came out, and I've been playing the Showtime 8* since it came out. Before that I was on a Robusto 8* for nearly 5 years.

I have had the 10mfan pieces longer than almost anyone (except Mark, of course) and I know the pieces intimately. I have tried an enormous amount of reeds in different strengths, including synthetics, and played them in a variety of styles over the years. I feel pretty qualified to talk about the differences, and I'll do my best to describe them.

First, the new pieces are finished beautifully. Eric Falcon's work was always superb, but that being said, these pieces are impeccably finished. The handwork is consistent, smooth, and measures perfectly. The facing curve, tip, and table are all immaculate. Whoever this new guy is, he is clearly enormously experienced and a true artist. I have seen the work of all the top guys, and this finishing work was among the best I've seen. I wouldn't be surprised if this craftsman IS one of the top guys I am thinking of. I personally like the gold lettering better than the white...it gives the pieces an extra bit of class and the presentation is excellent.

The playing experience was immediately familiar to me, as Mark's wonderful original designs create excellent versatility and a rich core, but the playing experience is enhanced. The immediate difference that I noticed was a "structure" or "definition" to the sound. I wouldn't call it a focus but the sound feels like it is more defined, which provides an incredible amount of control for the player. There is a more pronounced core, while still having a fat and thick sound top to bottom. Playing quietly provides more saturation to the sound, without sacrificing any of the dynamic range. The core sound is rich and deep, which is something that has always been at the forefront to me, and I have always found these pieces to provide more tonal colors available than any other pieces out there. Combine that fact with the amazing effect reeds have on these mouthpieces, and you have an endless amount of versatility to shape and color your sound and response to exactly what you need. I have always firmly believed that the 10mfan pieces have covered all possible bases in regards to the tonal spectrum. The new designs simply enhance this. The added structure and definition to the sound puts the player in the driver's seat.

I was knocked out at how these pieces have been enhanced. I haven't played anything that could top my original 10mfan pieces until these 2nd generation models. And that includes all the major boutique makers and vintage pieces. While I enormously enjoy Mark's pieces, I am not particularly loyal to a brand of saxophone/mouthpiece (no offense, Mark). I do tend to play the same equipment for a long period of time, but I simply want to play the best mouthpiece for me. While I haven't felt a desire to play other pieces, I have had the opportunity to try many very high level pieces, including vintage originals, modern boutique pieces (some nearly double the price of the 10mfan pieces), and plenty of refaced examples of both. And if they worked better for me, I would switch to playing them. But thus far, nothing has come even relatively close to topping these designs. The richness that these designs provide hasn't been equaled for me, and now it is an even better playing experience. I would agree there is less buzz, a smoother blow, but more importantly is the feedback and structure/definition to the sound in these updated models. Bottom line: these are simply FUN. Every time I played these pieces, I had so much fun, and it makes me want to play more. Even playing scales and long tones was enjoyable.

For the Robusto, you won't find as much buzz to the sound, and I agree with Mark's description that it is more dialed in and defined, and allows the player more dynamic control, from ppp to fortissimo. A rich, complex core is pronounced throughout the range, with an inherent fatness. The articulation is precise. The tip and side rails are slightly thicker than Falcon's super thin rails (so the new ones just look like normal rails), which provides more control, less buzz, and an easier time lining up the reeds to the mouthpiece. This is an often overlooked aspect of pieces...if reeds aren't aligned perfectly to the curves of the mouthpiece, you have a more difficult time getting the best seal. That is no problem with these 2nd generation pieces.

For the Showtime, I feel there is just a _touch _less of the brights/edge to the sound compared to the original Showtime. Like a 7.25 to a 7 on a 10 point scale. You still have plenty of power, but you're able to control it more efficiently. It is more focused than the Robusto, and with these new designs I find the difference in models to be slightly more pronounced. The Robusto is that big, fat, thick sound...while the Showtime has a smooth focus while still being fat sounding, just not as spread as the Robusto. The Showtime also provides more power and brights/edge when called upon. But again, that deep rich core is present, which balances all the power beautifully. This is why I personally play the Showtime, but this new Robusto reminds me of why I played on the piece for 5 years. They are both simply outstanding and I had a hard time deciding between the two. In the end, I couldn't just pick one.

Overall, these new designs are a grand slam. Everything has been made better than before, which genuinely surprised me as I didn't think it was possible. Since I couldn't choose between them, I've ordered both the Robusto and Showtime 2nd gen models in my 8* tip opening. I can't wait to get them and play them!

Congratulations on making these amazing pieces even better, Mark. I appreciate you letting me check them out; Paypal should have already arrived for the 8* pieces. Thanks for the opportunity!

- Saxaholic


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill,
This was really great to read. 
I appreciate all your support, and I told you these were even better than before! I know you didn't think it was possible, but they are really refined now. Even and full and the parameters are tighter, which I love too. The buzz from the side rails and tip rails before being too thin, has now become smoothness with the sound still being huge and clear and full on all the pieces. I wish I had 8*'s to send you, but I didn't in either model at the time. 
Really glad you love these updates and so far, EVERYONE has told me how incredible the pieces play now, and that means the world to me!!!

*Listening to all the great feedback has really paid off, big time.*
These are just perfect to me, and players can now share in this. As a player, I am having an absolute BLAST, and as the owner, I am thrilled beyond words.

Thank you for your support always Bill, and for the beautiful reviews.

I hope everyone gives themselves the opportunity to see how these are. My $350 sale for the entire month of July, allows for that opportunity.
Don't let it pass you by.

I can't tell you how much I appreciate the great feedback from everybody about each model concerning what they liked and didn't like --because we are in a phenomenal place right now because of that feedback. 
It's one thing to ask for feedback, and another to listen to the feedback and make the adjustments necessary to bring the products to their optimal place.

I am forever grateful for your feedback, trust, and support!

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Someone wrote me and asked me when the first black widow metals will be out, and I am expecting those to be available for orders in about one month.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

All of my models are available in the German bar stock red marbled hard rubber during this sale for the discounted price of $450 each plus shipping.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*** 2 weeks left for my Anniversary Sale ***

Everything goes back to normal pricing on August 1st. 

Thank you all for the most incredible 2 weeks of sales here, and I am so glad that everyone is loving these new Gneration ll mouthpieces so much! 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

UPDATE:

I am now getting 2 overnight packages a week to help in keeping up with all the orders, so when you order, the mouthpiece will be completed in a hair less than two weeks. 

Keep the orders coming and thank you for all of the sales. 
I am so happy to hear all of you are so happy with these phenomenal Generation ll mouthpieces!!!

The 2 altos in particular are absolutely OFF THE CHARTS GREAT.. I liked them so much before but the facings proved to be too long to optimize the pieces, and the side rails and tip rails were too thin. My new craftsman has changed EVERYTHING for the better. The pieces now are at their absolute best. 
We also adjusted the alto bodies sizes because I got great feedback that some ligatures fit, but others were too small. Now an over abundance of ligatures fit, and I am so grateful for the great feedback!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Just 10 days left for this great sale. Don't miss out.

These Generation ll mouthpieces are absolutely PHENOMENAL top to bottom. I just could not be any happier!

You can go directly to my website and order off there with the discount code. 
If you have ANY issues, feel free to contact me and I'll be glad to help you out.

www.10mfan.com

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys! 
The alto pieces are truly transformed. They are playing better than ever with the new curves and handwork. The bodies were also adjusted so way more ligatures will fit now. 

Keep the orders coming for one more week and thank you all for an amazing sale.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Last week of this great sale. 

Take advantage of the offering.... $350 for my alto or tenor hard rubber mouthpieces. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## zfs1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I already had a Classic MkI and just bought the MkII from Mark. What a huge improvement in sound. None of that buzz. It has a clear bell like quality and I'm finding I can get vastly diferrent colours from it just by using Vandoren blue box and Rigotti Gold. The altissimo is the clearest I have had from any other mouthpiece I've played. I couldn't be happier. A great mouthpiece from a great guy. Thanks Mark.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you. 
The feedback on the Generation ll pieces has been unbelievable. 
I am so happy that everyone is feeling the same way about these pieces. It’s really the warmest feeling after switching to my new craftsman. Very humbling and so incredibly rewarding. 

Every single model is playing at its absolute peak now, and that means the world to me. 
I’m so glad you went for the Gen ll Classic, and I can’t wait to post a couple audios from you when you do them for me. 

Your comment about the mouthpiece having a “clear bell like quality”, is just fantastic. 
Enjoy your mouthpiece and help spread the word to your friends overseas. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Just 3 days left for the Anniversary Sale.

Come and see what all the talk is about.

Hard rubber alto or tenor mpc's--$350 each.

www.10mfan.com


----------

